
My Dated Predictions (2018) - cbsks
https://rodneybrooks.com/my-dated-predictions/
======
cbsks
Here’s an update on those predictions: [https://rodneybrooks.com/predictions-
scorecard-2019-january-...](https://rodneybrooks.com/predictions-
scorecard-2019-january-01/)

